# Magnetic Ground Clamp



## Z2V (Dec 28, 2019)

I was in my LWS yesterday and the had a display with these magnetic ground clamps. 300 and 600 amp models. I believe the brand was Magswitch. Anybody here ever used these? I was welding some tubing together and had to tack a bolt to the tube so I could attach the ground. This mag clamp would have been good to have in this situation.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes sir!
i worked many jobs as an iron worker in my youth, using magnetic ground clamps.
we could work anywhere on the columns or deck and didn't need to keep moving the ground lead

IMO, magnetic ground clamps are better than sliced bread


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 28, 2019)

The only experience I have had with those are the ones from Harbor Freight.  They didn't work well, and have since been repurposed as a door latch. Another brand might be better.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 28, 2019)

Mag grounds are relying on clean metal to get a ground. A "normal" clamp can be wiggled around to get thru the crud for a good connection. I went with a pretty big clamp, So far I have not done any job that was to big to get it around. But I can see if you are doing big tubing where a mag ground could be quite handy. I'll wait till I have an actual need for one before I get one.


----------



## Z2V (Dec 28, 2019)

Found one on Amazon, it will be here tomorrow. It has angles also, should be handy for anything I will do in my garage shop.


----------



## mikey (Dec 28, 2019)

I use one whenever I can't clamp directly to the work. Wouldn't want to be without it.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 28, 2019)

I got a 500 amp Hobart clamp from Amazon, but it looks like it's only for flat surfaces.   And, it was only $10.


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 30, 2019)

Another thing that works on irregular shaped metal and especially on tubing is a length of bare ground cable (preferably flat). Just wrap it 1 or more times around the work and hang your ground clamp on the ends.
Aaron


----------



## Rootpass (Jan 6, 2020)

Or you can flatten a piece of copper pipe and bend a hook on one end. Like a shepherds crook.


----------

